# 'Other Marques' Meet - not going ahead



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

_original post removed for updated post_

*UPDATE - Place & Date (nothing booked yet)*

*Location=* Birmingham City Centre
*Place=* http://www.teamworkskarting.com/birmingham/index.html
*Date=* Weekend 2nd/3rd of October
*Drink Day =* Saturday/VERY early Sunday
*Race Day=* Sunday

We can book the track exclusively as long as there is a minimum of 10 drivers. The cost will be Â£35+Vat per person, which depending on numbers(minimum 10 drivers) will give us a minimum of 1hours driving.

*The Plan=*
Part 1(optional) Arrive saturday eve to stay in some sort of travel lodge/motel/inn, go out sat night for drink(copious amounts if required!) and possible food in bimingham, back to motel to sleep it off.
*then*
Part 2. All meet up on sunday for karting

*please note Part 1 is optional!

*The list so far - PLEASE CONFIRM ASAP IF YOUR NAME IS DOWN*
kmpowell - Part 1 & 2 CONFIRMED
coupe-sport - Part 1 & 2 CONFIRMED
NickP - Part 1 & 2 CONFIRMED
danksy - ?
W7 PMC - Part 1 & 2 CONFIRMED
b3ves - Part 1 & 2 CONFIRMED
ttimp - ?
scoTTy - ?
nutts - PART 2 CONFIRMED (JUST?)
stu-oxfordshire - PART 1 & 2 CONFIRMED (JUST?)
jampoTT - Part 1 & 2 CONFIRMED BY 'ER INDOORS
barely_legal - Part 1 & 2 CONFIRMED

* If you have got your name down can you please confirm on this thread if you wish to attend and if you don't have your name down....then get it down!  I will need to book the Sunday karting ASAP so please can you confirm soonest. We can then all arrange accommodation if required for the people wishing to participate in Saturday drinking etc

Once i have 10 people, i can then book the track for sometime in the afternoon.*

Cheers


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

yep - just organising one for work at the moment, so would be up for this too


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

If it was the first week of October I'd like to come along 

Though I'm in Scotland I'll probably be having a mooch around the Southern part of the country, and, hopefully enjoying a day with Big Jon....
...have the karting after I've been trained and I might just whoop all your a***s 

Jackie x


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I did a Karting session with Howard at Whilton Mill, excellent outdoor track and its fairly central (near Northampton)

http://www.whiltonmill.co.uk/karting.html


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

I would be up for this location dependent, It would be good to catch up with the old faces again!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'd also be up for this.

Would prefer North or Midlands & an evening out/stopover to get fully tanked up as well.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

danksy said:


> I would be up for this location dependent, It would be good to catch up with the old faces again!


Ditto


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

I *may* be up for this, location / date dependant but as it's in the 'other marques' section, will I need to turn up in the Vectra whilst leaving the TTC at home???


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> danksy said:
> 
> 
> > I would be up for this location dependent, It would be good to catch up with the old faces again!
> ...


Like he said. :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Was thinking the same 



ttimp said:


> I *may* be up for this, location / date dependant but as it's in the 'other marques' section, will I need to turn up in the Vectra whilst leaving the TTC at home???


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> Was thinking the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mark, you don't have a Vectra, you prat...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Not keen on karting (seen too many broken limbs on corporate days) but absolutely up for a social/stopover meet. Don't generally do North at weekends.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Same as everyone else - up for it but location dependant, prefer South / maybe midlands.

Karting is a top idea Kev.

Damian


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Subject to time and place blah blah I'll be up for it.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Kev,

A couple of years ago we did an awesome day at Birmingham Kart track (i'll dig out the name) it's an outdoor track and would be great for an arrive and drive.

Equally there's a place just down the road from me in Grove (next to Williams F1) that has a big ndoor track.

I'm well up for it. No doubt all the knob polishers will drop out at the last minute though 

Teams? :twisted: :roll: 8)  :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Just a suggestion for you guys.

A good course track and quite central

http://www.stretton2000.com/abriefhistory.htm

Regards


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Equally there's a place just down the road from me in Grove (next to Williams F1) that has a big ndoor track.


Will Williams provide the hardware?  
Had no idea there was one there - Thanks Stu.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> I'm well up for it. No doubt all the knob polishers will drop out at the last minute though


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2004)

a real track... 

up in milton keynes... 1360 metres long !

http://www.daytona.co.uk/intro.php?venu ... n%20keynes


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Sundeep993 said:


> a real track...
> 
> up in milton keynes... 1360 metres long !
> 
> http://www.daytona.co.uk/intro.php?venu ... n%20keynes


It's really good there, but you have to 'qualify' before they'll let you out in the decent karts, 'thunderkarts' IIRC


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Kev - both those dates look ok at the moment.

James.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I can make either, but the first one would be preferable for me, as its my birthday on the 9th


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm too fat for karting


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Kev,

I can't make anything til Mid November - sorry 

Damian


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I can make either, but would prefer the first weekend in October


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

maybe drinking, maybe karting, possibly both...


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Kev, please put Tim and I down for both days.

Even I'll do the karting (my first time, be gentle) even if its so as you'll all have someone to avoid, thrash and lap


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

snaxo said:


> Kev,
> 
> I can't make anything til Mid November - sorry
> 
> Damian


Damian, no worries mate, if this one is a success, there will defo be another meet very soon. 



barely_legal said:


> Kev, please put Tim and I down for both days.
> 
> Even I'll do the karting (my first time, be gentle) even if its so as you'll all have someone to avoid, thrash and lap


Ok Lisa ill put you both down.  Nice to see who wears the trousers now!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Ok Lisa ill put you both down.  Nice to see who wears the trousers now!


LOL it did look a bit like that didn't it?! 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

barely_legal said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Ok Lisa ill put you both down.  Nice to see who wears the trousers now!
> ...


Truth of the matter was, I was chatting on MSN via my Ipaq, cos the LCD panel was tuned to the footie, then Steel River Blues for the evening... I asked Lisa to post for the both of us... So NER


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kev,

No can do 2/3 Oct - family commitments.

Might I suggest it would be sensible to have race day _before_ drink day?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> barely_legal said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


That's a load of crap, and you know it.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Sorry Kev no can do that weekend  . Sorry, and I appreciate the time and effort you've spent putting this together. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

barely_legal said:


> Kev, please put Tim and I down for both days.
> 
> Even I'll do the karting (my first time, be gentle) even if its so as you'll all have someone to avoid, thrash and lap


You'll be much quicker than Tim, it's all down to power to weight ratio!

Sorry Kevin, I can't make that weekend as I don't fly in from holiday until the Sunday morning.

Something in November and I'd be well up for it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

yep put me down


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Thanks to all the peiople who have so far responded/let me know either way. 



garyc said:


> Might I suggest it would be sensible to have race day _before_ drink day?


Gary, that was my initial thinking, then i thought it would be safer for everybody if i booked a Sunday afternoon karting session, which will stop people from driving home sunday morning. Thus giving everybody a chance to lie in Sunday and have a good breakfast will hopefully eliminating any chance of unaware drink driving al round.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

HI Kev,
*should* be fine for parts 1&2 but need to check with Mrs R as I have a feeling we have or had something on the sunday....
Stu


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

My apologies for the delay in replying...sadly it looks increasingly unlikely that I will be there. 

Why does work have to get in the way of a weekend of fun? :evil:

One day I will get to an "Other Marques" meet ...hope you get sufficient takers to make it a success 

Jackie x


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Oops, nearly missed this one (baby beast is keeping me busy).

I'll put in a request tonight with the better half, but should not be a problem for both parts.

Fingers crossed this comes off 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Phew, looks like i got in by the skin of my teeth  

Will be on my own, as the good lady will be looking after baby beast in my absense.

See you soon 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm looking after the kids 3 weekends in a row... so Sat night is out. Still trying to figure out whether I (we) can make the go-karting. Will do some more figuring this week :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Guys,

What is going on with this meet now? Do we have enough "Other Marques" people for karting? If not, are we still going ahead with a get together?

If we need "others" for karting, should we throw it open to TT Owners


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Is it still on?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Judging on the half & non confirmed responses(see page 1) it is too borderline for me to shell out the non-refundable Â£300 deposit (10 drivers x Â£30) required.

Therefore the only other option is the 'Arrive & Drive' option which can be done on saturday the 2nd, but the track will be shared. See below link for details:

http://www.teamworkskarting.com/birming ... endar.html

Anybody else got any ideas? :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sorry guys - It seems you posted whilst I was away for 2 weeks and I've only just seen it.

I can't make it due to work commitments. Now too late to reschedule. 

Have fun. :?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I could do Saturday afternoon at a push, but if it's only going to be a small number from here I'd rather sack it and go to Newport http://www.supakart.co.uk/ and save time/petrol.


----------

